# Anniversary shoot this weekend



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll be there.. I need some revenge on that course.. :nod: 

Hope ya get to shoot this time Ed.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'll be there.. I need some revenge on that course.. :nod:
> 
> Hope ya get to shoot this time Ed.. :thumb: :cheers:


Hopefully the weather will cooperate. I will shoot this weekend. Ned to get more then 2 scores on my card.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Hopefully the weather will cooperate. I will shoot this weekend. Ned to get more then 2 scores on my card.


I ain't bettin on the weather, but I sure as heck will pray... :thumb: :amen: :lol:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Hopefully the weather will cooperate. I will shoot this weekend. Ned to get more then 2 scores on my card.


Stop complaining...you got two more shoots than I do.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Forecast looks good for archery this weekend... :tongue:


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

I'll be there sunday at 9:00! Who else is going to show up?
Looks like the weather should be good.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

we will be there on Sunday


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

This just in. The MAA guide states that this is a 1sa shoot. We are forgoing any awards but we are giving *ALL* shooters an engraves shooters towel. These are really sharp looking and cost us a bundle. Thought that everyone could use a nice towel instead of a plaque. Hope this doesn't offend anyone. The cost for a round is $10 each day but only 1 towel to a customer. Thanks Ed


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Sweet.. my Martin towel is gettin a bit worn.. :lol: :wink:

I'll be there both days Ed, I need the time behind the string.. :nod: :embara:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

I have got to go to the Post Office first thing in the morning. 
Then I think I can drive over and at least get my new reticle calibrated to the pointer.

thinking I can get there around 10:30 or so. 
so see ya in about 12 hours from now. 

what is a 1sa shoot????


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Bees said:


> I have got to go to the Post Office first thing in the morning.
> Then I think I can drive over and at least get my new reticle calibrated to the pointer.
> 
> thinking I can get there around 10:30 or so.
> ...


1 set of awards


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Rattleman said:


> Bees said:
> 
> 
> > I have got to go to the Post Office first thing in the morning.
> ...


all these acronyms is driving me nuts. I guess that would be DMN.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Ed for a great shoot today, the course was in great shape, though my shooting was not.. 

Enjoyed shooting with you and Bees today, though Bees drug his skinny legs in late.. :lol: Didn't shoot the first half well at all, and only did slightly better on the 2nd, but.. I was makin progress.. 253/259 for today, I'll do better tomorrow.. 

Bees.. shot my first round on 5-31 at EFA with a hinge, so this is my third shoot, two weeks..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Thanks Ed for a great shoot today, the course was in great shape, though my shooting was not..
> 
> Enjoyed shooting with you and Bees today, though Bees drug his skinny legs in late.. :lol: Didn't shoot the first half well at all, and only did slightly better on the 2nd, but.. I was makin progress.. 253/259 for today, I'll do better tomorrow..
> 
> Bees.. shot my first round on 5-31 at EFA with a hinge, so this is my third shoot, two weeks..




Better do better than that tomorrow if you want to get a crispie out of me


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Thanks Ed for a great shoot today, the course was in great shape, though my shooting was not..
> 
> Enjoyed shooting with you and Bees today, though Bees drug his skinny legs in late.. :lol: Didn't shoot the first half well at all, and only did slightly better on the 2nd, but.. I was makin progress.. 253/259 for today, I'll do better tomorrow..
> 
> Bees.. shot my first round on 5-31 at EFA with a hinge, so this is my third shoot, two weeks..


So your way ahead of the learning curve. took me a bit longer to get my score even with my trigger finger score. But your already at least even or maybe even a few points ahead of your average last year with the trigger.

at least I can see Rattleman right up ahead of me, but if he keeps shooting 270's, he is going to be hard to catch. 

I'll be there eariler tomorrow to try out yet another reticle combination.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Score for today Saturday June 13th

AMFS

Larry Hix 548
Wes Reeves 538
Ed Bowen 537
Jim Goins 532
Jim Bauman 524
John Neu (Sticky) 512
Dave Slack (Delaware) 506
Rk Lee 506
Rick Johnston (Delaware) 493
Jesse Williams 491
James Miller 487
Bill Strong (Bees) DNF (265 Hunter)

AFFS
Susan Weinstein 538
Vicky Clem 517
Colleen McGowan 503
Gail Peterson (Montigre) 480

AMFSL
Larry Worrill 502
Alex Dodin 441

AMBH

Tom Coulter 404

*3D SCORES WIL BE POSTED TOMORROW*


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Better do better than that tomorrow if you want to get a crispie out of me


Don't you worry.. today was just a warmup.... tomorrow I'm bringin game..


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

I knew that 30 round that sticky claimed to have had in practice the other day was a hoax!! You better have some more game then that tomorrow!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

xpuncher said:


> I knew that 30 round that sticky claimed to have had in practice the other day was a hoax!! You better have some more game then that tomorrow!!


Yea, I hear ya.. :zip:  No hoax.. I can shoot consistent halves in the mid 60's in practice.. :noidea: :frusty: even shot one 271 at TPA..


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

Does anyone have any 20's for sale??????


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

dncx said:


> Does anyone have any 20's for sale??????


You gonna show up to claim em? :noidea: :lol:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

dncx said:


> Does anyone have any 20's for sale??????


No but I sure had a lot of 18's that you can have. FREE


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> No but I sure had a lot of 18's that you can have. FREE


 :zip:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Don't you worry.. today was just a warmup.... tomorrow I'm bringin game..


We shall see.

See ya around 10:30 you better check your sharpie before you leave the house.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> We shall see.
> 
> See ya around 10:30 you better check your sharpie before you leave the house.


Just be there on time.. I'll bring game.. :nyah:  :thumb: :darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Just be there on time.. I'll bring game.. :nyah:  :thumb: :darkbeer:


I'll be there, I'm going to bed right now.
Just don't get skeered and try to sneak out with out me.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Can someone give me an actual address for the club so I can print directions from the house?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

dncx said:


> Does anyone have any 20's for sale??????


Give it a rest Nelson...guys who shoot in the 30's don't get to *BUY* 20's....they should *DONATE* them!!! :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Can someone give me an actual address for the club so I can print directions from the house?


Sorry Bro, did'nt see this post this morning.. :lol: But.. the good news is, he made it... :thumb:

Had a great shoot today at AAA, thanks again Ed and all that helped to set it up.. the weather was great, the scores, not so great in our group, but... I got to shoot with Bowgod, Jen, and Bees... we had a good time, shot some well, some not so...  but all in all, a fun day of archery, which is what it's all about..  :darkbeer:

I'll post up some pics in the pic sticky.. only took a few, but I'm especially proud of one.. :zip: :lol:

Oh.. the standings after our day of shooting.... 

Sticky and Jen tied for first
Bees.. a close second
Bowgod.. if only he'd gotten two points... :wink: :cheers:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

*scores from Sunday 6/14/09*

Here are the scores from todays shoot 6/14/09

AMFS

Larry Hix 552
Justin Paulino 548
Ed Bowen (Rattleman) 541
Randy McCaully 528
Bruce Meekins (Xpuncher) 525
Jay Rowland (Pennysdad) 523
John Neu (Sticky) 514
Bill Strong (Bees) 513
Dave Reed (BowGod) 510
Tony McDavid 499
Steve Kirk (Ultramag) 499
David Slack (Delaware) 499
Rick Johnston (Delaware) 498

AFFS

Susan Weinstein 536
Jen Moulin 514
Vicki Clem 509
Colleen McGowan 508
Lisa Rowland (Blondestar) 507

MFSLR

Alex Dodin 446
Tim Filemyr 357

AMBB

George Light Jr. 438
George Light Sr. 333

AMBHFS

Nelson Mengel (DNCX) 526
Jerry Powers 507

AMBH

Tom Coulter 382

AMCFS 

Kyle Remington 507

Guest

Dennis Walls 504
Dave Fry 470

Thanks to all that shot today.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Here are the scores from todays shoot 6/14/09
> 
> AMFS
> 
> ...




Spelled Jen's name wrong
AFFS
Jenny Molina 514


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Spelled Jen's name wrong
> AFFS
> Jenny Molina 514


Sorry Jen this is what I was told by other archers present. You and Dave were not on the daily result sheet as presented to me after the shoot. My apologies. Ed


----------

